
CEO Undergoes Gene Therapy to Reverse Aging - fasteo
http://bionicly.com/liz-parrish-gene-therapy/
======
fasteo
She did a Reddit AMA [1] a couple of weeks ago

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/3ocsbi/ama_my_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/3ocsbi/ama_my_name_is_liz_parrish_ceo_of_bioviva_the/#)

